# X-Rite's i1Diagnostics 4.1 Released



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

i1Diagnostics allows you to test your X-Rite measurement instrument functionality and update licenses on your device.

Use of this application by end users is recommended when problems are experienced with the measurement instrument.

i1Diagnostics creates a report which can be sent to X-Rite support for further investigation if problems persist.

Download Link

The latest version of i1Diagnostics supports the following instruments:

i1Pro
i1Pro 2


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

As always, thanks Ted! :T


----------



## ConnecTED (Jan 14, 2011)

mechman said:


> As always, thanks Ted! :T


Keeping the Calibration Community updaTED


----------

